# Arabic Style wedding prices



## foxykita143 (May 21, 2014)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to ask you ladies a question about freelance wedding prices. I am meeting with the bride in a few hours, and although I do have experience with this type of application, I have never done it for a wedding.  So basically, it is an Indian wedding, and the bride wants arabic style make up. I will be doing full face on her and her sister, and the same on the other members in her party but with way less emphasis on the eyes. This is my first time using only MAC products (mentioning this only because I know cosmetic quality effects the price), and I will be applying false lashes on her and her sister as well. She also requested that I be there in wait for her for a few hours to touch up her face for the reception.   In the past, I have had set prices for the bride, MOH, and MOB for classic styles, but this is a lot more intense, plus the cost of waiting 5 hours for the reception. If it helps to let you ladies know, I have been recently employed as a freelancer for MAC.  Any suggestions as far as what I should charge would be highly appreciated!!! Thank you all ahead of time!


----------



## foxykita143 (May 21, 2014)

I should mention,  I do want the bride to give me professional prints of the final product for my portfolio.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 13, 2014)

What you charge now X 4 seems reasonable since there is waiting time.


----------

